# czech holiday



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we are thinking of going to the czech rpublic in may for a holiday anybody got any advice ie campsites that can accept us and what roads and security is like. we are just looking for somewhere different to go we have been to a lot of places in europe. thanks :?


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Redwell - We have been to the Czech republic for the last 2 years and had a great time. We stayed at Trio Camp situated just outside Prague. This particular site is well run by a friendly family who manage to keep their site secure, very clean and tidy. The site has the usual facilities - hook-ups, toilet/shower block and a restaurant/cafe. It is very close to a bus stop with a 1/2 hourly service into Prague. We bought a 10 day pass for unlimited travel on the bus/tram/metro for about £7 per head. The roads in the republic are reasonable and the motorway network is improving all the time. You have to buy a Vingette at the border in order that you can use the motorways. I paid about £15 for my 6m Autocruise for a 2 week Vingette. Have a look at the Trio Camp Web site:-http://www.triocamp.com/

Best of luck.

Keith


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

you said you went to czech do you think the roads are suitable for our van ie 33ft and 2.55 wide without mirrors. also what was the entrance to the site like and also access to the pitches. we did think of hiring a car but if buses are ok we would probably us them thanks


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Redwell,

A friend who came with me had a 8m A Class and he had no problems. Access to the site is fine. The pitches are all grass and of various sizes. Perhaps you had better e.mail the site (see the web page) and make an enquiry concerning any anticipated problems re. size and weight etc. They speak very good English and will do all they can to assist you.

Keith


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I regularly travel to the Czech republic on buisness and have always found the people to be extremely friendly and helpful, certainly in prague the people normally speak English, the road network is no different to travelling around most of Europe especially Germany, not driven a motorhome over there but have driven a car very often. I would highly recommend it as a destination Prague is one of the most beutiful cities in Europe with in my opinion some of the most friendly people, of course there are places to avoid but this is no difference to any main city in the world.


----------

